# 74 5 speed all done



## island schwinn (Oct 5, 2015)

Got the shifter and new cables,along with a new fork and front caliper.I think it got ran over sometime in it's life.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2015)

Looking good Brian! When you gonna start poppin' wheelies?


----------



## theterrym (Oct 6, 2015)

Sweet!!


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 6, 2015)

No wheelies for this cripple.might wheelie over and hurt my foot.I'll bring it down in December and let you try


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 12, 2015)

Does that shifter take the same decal as the Krates? Pete sent me a shifter decal a few years back for free, unordered, just a nice surprise gift.    I'll see if I can find it here in my Mass Mess.


----------



## Sambikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

............ Wow looks great brian .....


----------

